# is this a good price?



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

$25 for a 2nd hand aquaclear 50 or 70?


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

USED products should always be sold for 1/2 of what they sell for new... and use Big Als as a "guideline" for pricing as MOST other stores sell stuff for higher prices than they do... I typically sell an AC50 for $25 and an AC70 for $35..... both have the same motors too but the impellors are different... more volume moving on the 70 due to an extra fan blade on the impellor... so if you want to speed up your flow on the smaller units (AC20/30/50) buy the AC70 impellor! just a little trick I learned several yrs ago! good luck! mb


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks!! that was informative!

i read on the ac70 there are 6 blades on the impeller, and i can cut out 3 blades to slow down the impeller as well. have you done anything like this before? howd it go?

btw, so i guess for $25 its a good deal. thanks again!


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

never done things like that to slow it down... my guess is you will go to remove a blade on the impellor and break it... so save yourself the aggravation and just buy a new smaller sized one... besides its always great to have a backup impellor! mb


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks for the great advice~!


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

you're welcome! I am not always on here for chats so I comment few and far between.... good luck.. mb


----------

